# Zeuss, 2yr old bengal



## faybio (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## Leanne2112 (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh I LOVE that last picture!!!! He's really handsome!


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

So Purty! If you couldn't tell, I have a thing for Bengals


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE that last picture!!! How did the landing go?! Are you okay?!! hahahaha


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Beautiful boy!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

I love the last photo.  Do you have other cats or just him?


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Hehehe...he's flying!!!! He is very handsome.


----------



## faybio (Nov 1, 2009)

konstargirl said:


> I love the last photo.  Do you have other cats or just him?


Zeuss is my only.


----------



## faybio (Nov 1, 2009)

Zeuss recently took up fence-walking as a hobby.


----------



## Two Siamese (Aug 20, 2011)

What a gorgeous cat! I love the flying through the air photo. How did you get it? Was it just luck or were you trying for that shot?


----------



## nicole78 (Aug 13, 2011)

Wow..that's an amazing looking cat. Love the fur!


----------



## ptomas (Aug 22, 2011)

nice looking cat. that last pic is cool, took some perfect timing.


----------



## faybio (Nov 1, 2009)

Two Siamese said:


> What a gorgeous cat! I love the flying through the air photo. How did you get it? Was it just luck or were you trying for that shot?


I knew he'd jump, but actually catching him in midair was lucky, I think. Even though I was trying to.




















And an outtake jump:


----------



## faybio (Nov 1, 2009)

Here's Zeuss being a bit bold...


----------



## faybio (Nov 1, 2009)

And, he doesn't like vacuum cleaners very much...


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

He's beautiful


----------



## faybio (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow, he is absolutely gorgeous! The picture of him mid-air is great, haha. I think my favorite though is of him going after the vacuum cleaner.. That's priceless. Anyway, very pretty!!


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

Zeuss is soooo handsome and adorable!
Tell me....what brand is that harness you have for him (in the video where he's walking the fence)?? I need one like that....desperately.


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

My gosh what a handsome cat! I love the way Bengals look. Umm.....I didn't know cats could hover in midair. Dagny's been holding out on me!


----------



## Cats Rule (Sep 18, 2010)

What a beauty!


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

He looks so regal in the first picture. And the vacuum cleaner attack is hilarious!


----------



## faybio (Nov 1, 2009)

Meezer_lover said:


> Zeuss is soooo handsome and adorable!
> Tell me....what brand is that harness you have for him (in the video where he's walking the fence)?? I need one like that....desperately.


The harness (or Cat Walking Jacket can be ordered here: Cat Walking Jackets; Leashes and Harnesses for Cats: Cat Supplies, Accessories, Feeders, Furniture, Beds, Toys and MORE, from HDW Enterprises and Foothill Felines.

Worth every cent!


----------



## faybio (Nov 1, 2009)

Layla0710 said:


> He looks so regal in the first picture. And the vacuum cleaner attack is hilarious!


Zeuss means business when he battles the vacuum


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

faybio said:


> The harness (or Cat Walking Jacket can be ordered here: Cat Walking Jackets; Leashes and Harnesses for Cats: Cat Supplies, Accessories, Feeders, Furniture, Beds, Toys and MORE, from HDW Enterprises and Foothill Felines.
> 
> Worth every cent!


Thanks for the info. I'm hoping that Yoshi won't be able to maneuver out of that since it's a jacket. He's like Houdini though....


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

He's brave to battle the evil vacuum cleaner!! Dagny runs off and I can't find hide nor hair of him for hours afterward.


----------

